# Diet variety questions



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, I realized that I ask so many questions and post so many threads but i'm really just happy about doin' whats right ya know?


Anyway so I fed nug (I know i keep changing names but i'm finally sticking with this one) his first hopper. It was huge, I honestly didn't think he'd eat it.. But to my suprise he got it down, it took a couple minutes but he did it. That got me thinking, how much of their diet should consist of mice/rats/frozen pre-packaged food? I feel like i never feed him his food mix anymore. He's always full for a couple days from the pinkies and fuzzies and now hoppers. Then again I feel like he's not growing like he should be, maybe because of a non-regiment diet? 

I'd love any input and advice/tips


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 25, 2012)

BIggin eats everyday even after having 3 pinkeys dude eats like crazy. I do change up his food everyday and only feeed mice on weekend. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 25, 2012)

_What he likes, doesn't like, when he'll eat and how much is something you'll have to figure out over time. Each one's different, most people offer whole prey maybe twice a week depending on the type. Size wise they can handle whole prey no bigger or wider than the size of their head. 

They usually eat less if at all for a while, after a large meal especially whole prey because it takes longer to digest than meaty meals. Start a feeding schedule and adjust accordingly. Pay attention to his abdomen to see how round and full or loose and empty it is. It's a good indicator of how much they'll eat and how much food you should prepare. 

Also depending on when you feed him if he hasn't pooped yet he'll eat less, since there's less space available. After he poops he may be ready to eat more._


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

alright thanks you guys!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, if you feed too much of one thing your tegu may get picky. I am always on the lookout for things to add into Kodo's diet, since I believe that variety A) promotes healthier tegus and B) provides them with some mental stimulation since everyday it's something new.Not too long ago I tried some seafood mix (shrimp, crab, squid, mussels, scallops) and ground bison with great success.


Also, don't feel bad about asking questions. That's why this forum is here in the first place. When I was a tegu noob, I was asking just as many questions as you. How do you pronounce Nug? Does it rhyme with "bug" or "huge"?


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

It rhymes with bug. short and simple lol Well I mean usually he doesnt eat for a few days after i feed him a mouse. Nug loves shrimp and silversides so maybe ill feed him that next.


----------



## fortmyersherps (Feb 15, 2013)

Ive had my little guy for 5 days now. at the store i got him from all they fed him and by all appearances his sis was dusted crickets. I got 100 cricket when i got him just to be sure he would eat, which he did, very well. after 2 days of crickets i offered ground turkey and strawberrys, loved them both, hell after tasting the strawberry he ignored the turkey lol. and yesterday i made him ground turkey and scrambled eggs rolled into appropriately sized balls, and he loves those just as much. youve got alot of wiggle room when it comes to feeding these lil guys. amazing lizards.


----------

